# Jade Emp/Custom Finals



## Dalepenkala (Sep 7, 2014)

Hello everyone! Well I made this pen over the weekend with intentions of posting on my website. Its a full size emp in rhd/bt fountain pen. The Imperial Jade Tru-Stone barrels turned out absolutely gorgeous! I made custom finals for this pen on both cap and pen barrels. Got to start taking pix's of the pen and I'm still trying to figure out how the hell I missed it but there is an extremely small nick on the pocket clip! When I seen this I was P_ _ _ _ _! Anyway enough about that.  

Comments Good & Bad are welcome.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## SDB777 (Sep 7, 2014)

Got any jade left?  Maybe a small round piece?  You could take a Dremel and make a spot the same size as the round piece and glue it in....just another customization!


The finials look awesome!






Scott (bummer on the nick) B


----------



## OZturner (Sep 7, 2014)

Beautiful Pen, Dale.
Glorious Blank, and Fantastic Hardware.
Superb Fit and Finish.
About the nick or dent on the Pocket Clip, If you have a piece of the Imperial Jade Tru-Stone is it possible to make and Glue a small Cabochon, onto the clip? 
Just a thought,
Congratulations,
Brian.


----------



## Cwalker935 (Sep 7, 2014)

Very nice.


----------



## wyone (Sep 7, 2014)

I like the pen.. I also like the ideas.     That actually looks like the PERFECT spot to put just a hint of the Jade


----------



## Bob Wemm (Sep 7, 2014)

Absolutely awesome, and I also agree with the "Patch".
Thanks for showing.

Bob.


----------



## seamus7227 (Sep 7, 2014)

Nice job Dale!!


----------



## jondavidj (Sep 7, 2014)

Awesome as usual!


----------



## plantman (Sep 7, 2014)

Beautiful pen Dale. Since this will be a "second" what kind of discount are you offering, or I could take it off your hands, never to be seen again,  just to save your reputation in the pen turning world. I would add a spot of Jade also.   Jim  S


----------



## Dalepenkala (Sep 8, 2014)

Thank you very much for the compliments guys! Much appreciated! Ya I have thought about doing some sort of coverup but not sure if I want to do that yet.


----------



## Dalepenkala (Sep 8, 2014)

plantman said:


> Beautiful pen Dale. Since this will be a "second" what kind of discount are you offering, or I could take it off your hands, never to be seen again,  just to save your reputation in the pen turning world. I would add a spot of Jade also.   Jim  S



Thanks Jim! PM sent.


----------



## Dalepenkala (Sep 8, 2014)

The finials look awesome.

Thanks Scott!


----------



## Sandsini (Sep 8, 2014)

Gorgeous! Love the finials...


----------



## Dalepenkala (Sep 8, 2014)

Sandsini said:


> Gorgeous! Love the finials...


 
Thanks Eric!


----------



## mikespenturningz (Sep 8, 2014)

Sweet pen love the color and the finish is spot on...


----------



## Dalepenkala (Sep 8, 2014)

mikespenturningz said:


> Sweet pen love the color and the finish is spot on...



Thanks Mike!


----------



## plano_harry (Sep 8, 2014)

The finials were a good call.  Really works well with the jade/emperor feel.


----------



## georgestanley032 (Sep 8, 2014)

Wow, it looks great. I'm wondering when I can finally get a start on making my own pen and make it look as nice as this. I like your pen's style and color.


----------



## Dalepenkala (Sep 9, 2014)

plano_harry said:


> The finials were a good call.  Really works well with the jade/emperor feel.



Thanks Harry!


----------



## Dalepenkala (Sep 9, 2014)

georgestanley032 said:


> Wow, it looks great. I'm wondering when I can finally get a start on making my own pen and make it look as nice as this. I like your pen's style and color.



Thanks for the comments!


----------



## MIKL (Sep 9, 2014)

Nice job, that jade looks great

i wouldn't worry about that tiny little nick.... call it a birth mark :biggrin:

MIK


----------



## Dalepenkala (Sep 9, 2014)

MIKL said:


> Nice job, that jade looks great
> 
> i wouldn't worry about that tiny little nick.... call it a birth mark :biggrin:
> 
> MIK



Ty Mike! LOL!


----------



## Fishinbo (Sep 11, 2014)

Incredible craftsmanship. Very classy pen!


----------



## Dalepenkala (Sep 11, 2014)

Fishinbo said:


> Incredible craftsmanship. Very classy pen!



Thank you Claude!


----------



## Band Saw Box (Sep 11, 2014)

That is a truly stunning pen Dale,  very well done.


----------



## Dalepenkala (Sep 22, 2014)

Daleandjen08 said:


> Hello everyone! Well I made this pen over the weekend with intentions of posting on my website. Its a full size emp in rhd/bt fountain pen. The Imperial Jade Tru-Stone barrels turned out absolutely gorgeous! I made custom finals for this pen on both cap and pen barrels. Got to start taking pix's of the pen and I'm still trying to figure out how the hell I missed it but there is an extremely small nick on the pocket clip! When I seen this I was P_ _ _ _ _! Anyway enough about that.
> 
> Comments Good & Bad are welcome.
> 
> Thanks for looking!


 
Well I decided to fix my nick in the pocket clip on this Emperor!  I took a jewel cap off a balance wheel/hairspring assembly and epoxied it over the nick that was on the pocket clip.  I'm very happy with the result!


----------



## wyone (Sep 22, 2014)

that looks PERFECT!


----------



## Jim15 (Sep 22, 2014)

Awesome work.


----------



## Tom T (Sep 22, 2014)

Looks great, wow that's nice.  Great repair on the nick.


----------



## Dalepenkala (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks much guys! I'm very pleased with it.


----------



## F6maniac (Sep 23, 2014)

Excellent recovery!


----------



## tgsean (Sep 23, 2014)

That is such a beautiful pen, well done mate. Awesome.


----------



## Dalepenkala (Sep 23, 2014)

F6maniac said:


> Excellent recovery!



Thanks Curt!


----------



## Dalepenkala (Sep 23, 2014)

tgsean said:


> That is such a beautiful pen, well done mate. Awesome.



Thanks Sean!


----------

